# Pin connection - how to disconnect



## moi (2 d ago)

I am stuck at how to remove and reconnect the pins.


_I am not sure how to disconnect and reconnect the blue and yellow wires which appear to have some kind of push-in connection, but the white jacket/cover around it is confusing_


----------

